# iBook G3 600 ne démarre plus :(



## ebrain (14 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour la compagnie.

J'ai un iBook G3 600MHz 12" sur 640Mo de RAM et un disque de 20Go. Voilà pour la présentation de l'objet.

Je n'arrive malheureusement plus à le démarrer... Quand je dis qu'il ne démarre pas ça veut dire rien de rien, pas de "bong", pas de loupiotte, et ce en secteur ou batterie. J'ai essayé les différentes manips de réinitialisation rien à faire (même si ça fait passer temporairement la loupiotte du chargeur de vert à orange, puis vert une seconde après).

J'ai également essayé le coup de la pression sur le côté de l'ibook et rien à faire.

J'aimerais savoir que faire svp.
Merci :rose:.


----------



## ebrain (15 Octobre 2007)

Pas d'idée ? Personne ?


----------



## Mafsou (15 Octobre 2007)

Ca fait penser à une carte mère qui fatigue tout de même... :sick: Maintenant difficile de le certifier comme ça.


----------



## pacis (15 Octobre 2007)

as-tu essayé avec un/une autre : chargeur / batterie


----------



## ebrain (15 Octobre 2007)

> as-tu essay&#233; avec un/une autre : chargeur / batterie


Non je n'ai pas d'autre batterie / chargeur pour tester.

En revanche lorsque j'ai d&#233;mont&#233; l'iBook j'ai test&#233; au multim&#232;tre tous les fils de jus &#224; la sortie du module DC-In, et tous ont du courant qui passe (donc &#231;a doit &#234;tre OK non ?).

J'ai &#233;galement test&#233; le switch ON/OFF et il fonctionne parfaitement (au multim&#232;tre en mesure d'imp&#233;dance). J'ai regard&#233; les soudures du connecteur du switch et elles sont nickelles. J'ai aussi regard&#233; les soudures en g&#233;n&#233;ral, mais sans loupe c'est pas &#233;vident...

J'ai d&#233;branch&#233; la prise IDE au niveau de la carte m&#232;re afin de d&#233;connecter Lecteur Optique et Disque Dur, pas d'am&#233;lioration une fois d&#233;branch&#233; non plus. Bien s&#251;r j'ai d&#233;connect&#233; la RAM additionnelle, toujours aucun signe de vie &#233;galement.

Voil&#224; des photos HD qui peuvent vous aider :



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Merci de votre aide.
@+


----------



## jeremy.b (19 Décembre 2007)

Salut à tous, ceci est mon premier post :

Pour tous ceux qui ont un ibook qui ne s'alume plus comme le mien, j'ai trouvé une solution.

Après quelques jours de recherche j'ai enfin trouvé la panne de la carte mère, j'ai donc fait un petit tuto pour expliquer comment la "réparer".

Mais comme je suis un peu faignant, je met directement le lien vers mon site meme si c'est pas bien (pas envie de tout recopier) :

http://jeremy1000.free.fr/ibook/

Voilaaaa, j'espère que ça marchera aussi ...


----------

